# Merry Christlabs (pun)



## Janis Jo

Hi everyone, first of all, sorry to write in english but I don't know any Czech. 

I would like to know if the following pun is correct or at least understandable: *Veselé Labnoce.* I would like to wish merry christmas to the people of a laboratory in Czech Republic so I mix Veselé Vanoce and Laborator creating the pun, play on words, as I could make in english: _Merry Christlabs!_

Please, could you tell me if the pun *Veselé Labnoce* is understandable?

Thanks a lot for your help in advance.


----------



## Mori.cze

Well, assuming the laboratory personal is educated and knows English and English way of creating puns, you might be understood, but still: I advise *not *to do it.

Reason 1: Czech language (and humor) works differently. We do not use puns of this type that much.
Reason 2: This specific pun does not work too well. "noce" means _nights _and by wishing someone "Veselé labnoce" as you suggest I read something along the lines of "let's work all night even during Christmas", which (I guess) you might not want.

Edit: if you want a personalized wish, write simply something like "Merry Christmas to lab people", consider a adding an image mixing Christmas motive and something lab specific, but do not mess with words themselves.


----------



## Janis Jo

Mori.cze said:


> Well, assuming the laboratory personal is educated and knows English and English way of creating puns, you might be understood, but still: I advise *not *to do it.
> 
> Reason 1: Czech language (and humor) works differently. We do not use puns of this type that much.
> Reason 2: This specific pun does not work too well. "noce" means _nights _and by wishing someone "Veselé labnoce" as you suggests I hear something along the lines of "let's work all night even during Christmas", which (I guess) you might not want.



Ok!! That was my question, I didn't send it until I ask to someone because I wouldn't wish them something extrange or not polite. 

So, I'll wish them Veselé Vanoce as you suggested. 
Thanks for your quick response! and... Veselé Vanoce


----------



## Mori.cze

Merry Christmas to you too


----------

